# What's it like playing percussion in an orchestra?



## Dominic Dez

I always thought about repetitive beats for classical music and dull stuff.
There do seem to be some fun things.
Anyway, do you enjoy it? If so, why?


----------



## Lunasong

Watch.


----------



## Dominic Dez

Ah. Got it now.


----------



## Lunasong




----------

